# CPU Temperatur zu hoch i7 7700K?



## mc_dieter (30. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor ein paar Wochen bei Mindfactory ein System zusammenstellen lassen mit folgenden Spezifikation:

- Corsair Carbide 300R Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz
- Intel Core i7 7700K 4x 4.20GHz So.1151 WOF
- EKL Alpenföhn Olymp Tower Kühler
- 32GB (2x 16384MB) Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR4-3000 DIMM CL15-17-17-35 Dual Kit
- 250GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC Toggle (MZ-75E250B/EU)
- 2000GB Seagate FireCuda ST2000DX002 7.200U/min 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s
- 600 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 10 CM Modular 80+ Silver
- LG Electronics GH24NSD1 DVD-Writer SATA intern schwarz Bulk
- MSI Z270 Gaming M5 Intel Z270 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR ATX Retail
- 8GB MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Gaming X+ 8G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 1xDVI / 1xHDMI 2.0 / 3xDisplayPort 

Ich habe jetzt mal mit Prime95 und Aida64 einen Stresstest gemacht und hab mich über die hohen CPU Temperaturen gewundert. Bei Prime95 bin ich beim Small FFTs-Test bei 88°C am Anfang. Dann pendelt sich die Temp. so nach 30 Minuten bei 84°C ein. Bei Aida64 hab ich jetzt mal den Stabilitätstest gemacht. Ich hab das Ergebnis angehängt. Auch hier bin ich zeitweise bei so ca. 88°C wurde ich mal aus dem Schaubild ablesen. Ist das normal oder ist da evtl. was mit dem CPU-Kühler nicht in Ordnung. Die Drehzahl des Lüfters geht hörbar nach oben. Ich habe die Lüftersteuerung auf PWM gestellt. 

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, ob das noch im Rahmen ist oder ob ich da was tun sollte? Evtl. CPU-Kühler ausbauen und neue Wärmeleitpaste auftragen?

Im Gehäuse ist an der Front ein 140mm Lüfter der Luft ansaugt und hinten habe ich einen 120mm Lüfter der die Luft rausbläst. Die CPU ist nicht übertaktet.

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Falke99x (30. Juni 2017)

Die Temperaturen sehen eigentlich OK aus für nen 7700k bei so einer Last (das ist ja alles andere als normal) bessere Temperaturen wirst du, unter Luft, nur mit dem Köpfen der CPU bekommen.


----------



## Jimiblu (30. Juni 2017)

Ziemlich hohe Temperaturen, aber nicht ungewöhnlich. Der Prozessor ist bekannt dafür ein Hitzkopf zu sein. Probier mal die Vcore etwas zu senken, überprüfe ob der Kühlkörper richtig sitzt und alle Lüfter sich drehen. 
Ansonsten liegts vielleicht auch an der Wärmeleitpampe unterm Heatspreader. Wenn da Murks gemacht wurde, hilft nur köpfen.

Kleiner Tipp: Wenn dich die Temperaturen beim Alltagsbetrieb nicht stören, alles so lassen.


----------



## mc_dieter (30. Juni 2017)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Also im Normalbetrieb komm ich niemals auf die hohen Temperaturen. Wenn ich spiele liegen die Werte so bei ca. 60-65°C würde ich sagen. Die Lüfter drehen alle, daran liegt es nicht. Meine Vermutung war eher dann die Wärmeleitpaste. Aber wenn ihr sagt, dass ist noch im Rahmen, dann mache ich vielleicht jetzt im Moment noch nichts. Ich will halt nur nicht, dass mir die CPU abraucht. Ist es auch normal, dass die Temperatur sich innerhalb einer Sekunde von 33°C auf 54°C erhöht? Klar, wenn ich ein Programm starte bedeutet das Arbeit für die CPU aber reagiert das so schnell?


----------



## Jimiblu (30. Juni 2017)

Wenn du nicht stundenlang Prime oder Aida "spielst" raucht dir das Ding auch nicht ab


----------



## Falke99x (30. Juni 2017)

Ja so schnelle Temperatur Sprünge sind ganz normal, gerade bei Luftkühlern.


----------



## RubySoho (30. Juni 2017)

Die cpu raucht sowieso nicht ab.die schaltet ab wenn es ihr zu warm wird.
Und vorher taktet sie ordentlich runter


----------



## mc_dieter (30. Juni 2017)

Dann werde ich das jetzt mal beobachten, wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## Neppi88 (30. Juni 2017)

Alles gut bei dir, kannst du so lassen.

Undervolting vielleicht aber nicht zwingend.


----------



## NatokWa (30. Juni 2017)

Jimiblu schrieb:


> Ziemlich hohe Temperaturen, aber nicht ungewöhnlich. Der Prozessor ist bekannt dafür ein Hitzkopf zu sein. Probier mal die Vcore etwas zu senken, überprüfe ob der Kühlkörper richtig sitzt und alle Lüfter sich drehen.
> Ansonsten liegts vielleicht auch an der Wärmeleitpampe unterm Heatspreader. Wenn da Murks gemacht wurde, hilft nur köpfen.
> 
> Kleiner Tipp: Wenn dich die Temperaturen beim Alltagsbetrieb nicht stören, alles so lassen.



Wir reden hier über Temps unter PRIME !! Da ist fast alles unter 90° absolut i.o. bei Luftkühlung . Selbst unter Wasser heizen CPU's unter Prome ordentlich ein , das ist KEINE Standartlast !


----------



## Jimiblu (30. Juni 2017)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Wir reden hier über Temps unter PRIME !! Da ist fast alles unter 90° absolut i.o. bei Luftkühlung . Selbst unter Wasser heizen CPU's unter Prome ordentlich ein , das ist KEINE Standartlast !


Hab ich doch geschrieben. Entspann dich brudi


----------

